# Decking over skip sheathing question



## Tulsabug (12 mo ago)

Hi all - I'm putting a new roof on our 50's ranch home and have a decking question. Under the multiple asphalt shingle reroofs on it is the original shake roof over 1x4 skip sheathing (there is no other decking - just asphalt shingles over asphalt shingles multiple times then cedar shakes over skip sheathing). I'm adding 1x4s as needed so the 4x8 sheets land on them however the rafters are the issue. The house is 24" rafters but not spot-on so when I lay a starter 4x8 sheet that's plumb with the rafter on one side and fascia at the base, the other side is crooked on the rafter - or more specifically the rafter is crooked to the sheet. Measuring off the rafters I'm seeing a lot of variance of about an inch or so vertically which obviously will compound on adjoining sheets. I've read two solutions - "custom cut every sheet to the rafters" or "they land where they land". I'm using the typical nailing schedule of 6" on the border and 12" on the inside rafters. I can hit the rafter that ends up showing crooked for a sheet or two (possibly angling in the 8d nails) but after a few sheets I will be off the rafters on both sides of the sheet. I can't find the code requirement on this (I'm in Tulsa which just defaults to IBC) so any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

My own house? I'd bite the bullet and cut every sheet if needed. Somebody else's without the budget to eat all the waste? Use screws into the 1x4's where the edges of the sheets miss rafters.


----------



## Tulsabug (12 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> My own house? I'd bite the bullet and cut every sheet if needed. Somebody else's without the budget to eat all the waste? Use screws into the 1x4's where the edges of the sheets miss rafters.


I agree - I think cutting the sheets is gonna be the way to go. Besides - it's a Dutch Gable with an eyebrow dormer on the front so really half the sheets on the front of the house were destined for cuts regardless. The back of the house is less intensive so I may get lucky there and have some straight rafters. I am concerned at keeping my sheathing gaps at 1/4" max where it's cut but I'm sure some slightly larger gaps here and there over a rafter won't be the end of the world. Thank you for the help!


----------

